# What is the address for the Rainbow Bridge?



## pachecoharmon (Mar 2, 2011)

My dog died recently and I'm heartbroken. I want to write her a short passage.. can you tell me the address for the Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

There are several routes to rainbow bridge
Here is one of them.

<Rainbow Bridge>

Very sorry to hear that you have lost your faithfull friend, feel free to share any memories you may have and photos two if you are feeling like sharing!

Many of us know what its like to lose a beloved pet.

Welcome by the way
DT


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

pachecoharmon said:


> My dog died recently and I'm heartbroken. I want to write her a short passage.. can you tell me the address for the Rainbow Bridge?


I hope DTs link helps you through this heart breaking time....Jill


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your the loss of your pet friend


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss...welcome  Angie


----------

